# salt beef



## martyn c (Mar 3, 2017)

Salt beef, any recipes at all on how to make some , what cuts of meat to use ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 3, 2017)

Salt beef as in dried beef or chipped beef? Any lean non fatty roast works. Eye round is a good choice

Look at this:


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167947/dried-beef-step-by-step-great-stuff


----------

